# Specialized carbon frames



## xscream (Jun 9, 2007)

Hello.

Would first like to say thank you to all those experienced riders on this forum. As a newbie in roadbiking i have learned a lot from you by reading your threads here at rbr.

I usually ride MTB, but a week ago i bought my first roadbike. A 07 Specialized Roubaix Expert with carbon frame.

Once i got the bike home i was avare that there was a spot on the right chainstay that seem to have a painting failure. There was a little round spot where you could se the "core" material in the frame.

I sent an email to the main Specialized store in Norway, and they could tell me that this was commom on all Specialized carbon frames since this was the point the frames were "hooked up" during the painting.

I have seen a few frames before i got my own, and i can not remember seeing this on the other frames.....

So my question is, do any of you other Specialized carbon frame owners experience the same, or is the norwegian dealer trying to get easy out of a problem ?

thank you
xscream


----------



## x3u93n3x (Apr 1, 2007)

*Mine too.*

I have a 2007 Specialized Tarmac. Notice in the picture that there is a Quality Control "QC" Sticker on the same spot as where your bald paint spot would be. I never noticed it before either, but mayyyyyybe there's a spot under it as well?

Anyhow, I'd say the rep's answer is plausible. No point in being upset ;-)


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

My wife and I have matching Roubaix Experts, same as yours....No paint chips on ours in that location...


----------



## hardheadharry (Jan 4, 2007)

*I never noticed it until now*

I never noticed it but on my 2007 Tarmac Expert there IS a little 'QC' sticker ight where it shows in your photo. I have no idea what it is, but it does not bother me in the least. I do not think carbon fiber corrodes....I hope.


----------



## BLACKSHEEP54 (May 7, 2007)

I do not have that chip or a "QC" sticker there on my 07 Roubaix Pro.


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

I had a QC sticker in the same spot, but I removed it. Here's what it looks like.


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

...and it matches the other side. Both sides look perfectly painted. This is a 2006 Tarmac Comp.


----------



## bcubed (Jul 12, 2007)

One additonal thought. Have you touched the white material on the frame? Could it be the backing to the QC sticker? Perhaps you could try to remove it gently with your fingernail. The carbon frame material would not be white that's why I think it might be the adhesive backing. At any rate, these holes on both sides of the frame are probably connecting points for a jig that is used in a spray booth. Just my take...


----------

